# HAGRS 2013



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The Heart of America Garden Railroad Show
will be

Saturday July 20, 2013 9am-5pm
and
Sunday July 21, 2013 9am-4pm
at the
Great Mall of the Great Plains
in Olathe, Ks

Come join the fun

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What? I thought you gave this one up?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Olatha KS?


Aint that where Oltaha Cowboy boots are made?

Wonder if they are still there 

JJ


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty, 
I sure you know how hard it is to drop something that you have so muh passion for. 

I found a place that is reasonably priced and many many people have asked me to do it again. 

I did it last year but I must admit it was a last minute thing and a trial for the new venue. I want to try it again. 

The Mesa Grande club is bringing their big layout and others want to bring their layouts also. 

It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

JJ 
There was a boot manufacturing place in Olathe. I don't know if they are still around or not. 

David


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

David will there be a show car for this event? Later RJD


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ they Moved: Today, after more than 130 years, Olathe is still producing quality boots for cowboys. Here at Olathe Boot Co. we recognize the needs of the working cowboy. If someone needs a durable piece of equipment for working and riding, we try to serve those needs with emphasis on quality combined with time-honored traditions of hand-crafted boots. In 2001, production was moved to Mercedes, Texas near where many of those early cattle drives began. Olathe Boots are now made entirely in Mercedes, Texas.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Will there be a SEGRS in G.A. next year ?

J


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

YES, I have reserved the NW Ga Trade Center for the first or second weekend in October. ( I forget which one )


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you David, keep trying, I appreciate you keeping the So Cal show going also. 

Greg


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I will mark the date it is an open weekend on the calendar

Ralph


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

David, 

That may work to draw local to a show in NW Ga Trade Center for the first or second weekend in October. Just do not do it later because deer season opens Oct 20th and all the hunters will not be thinking trains.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Should I put 1:29 antlers on a train and have the hunters try to shoot it with a pellets gun while its going around the track? Maybe good practice for the up coming 2014 deer season. 

I'll try anything to get them through the door. 

David


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

ahhh Dave, not likely a good idea ...only takes one to get upset with a low cal.177 and pull out their own 457 or full clip/fullatuo bushmaster(?) to fragment the antlered train and anyone behind it.  

Said in jest, but we would not be at all surprised (in shock maybe) to see that kind of story on the media ....

doug c


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=info&eventid=18057

Hi David,

The link http://www.hagrs.com is not working. Do you have a link for the show?

Is info for vendor tables etc. available somewhere?

Thanks,

Jerry McColgan


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I regret to inform you all that HAGRS has been rescheduled for October. Many of my vendors are going to the NMRA, but, wanted to be a part of the show. 
Then the main showcase train display cancelled. Many of those members are going to come down and run trains on the Mall layout. 

I'm terribly sorry for any inconvenience. 

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David 
You need a time of rest and save up for when the next great out pouring of Garden RRing Fever hits the country.


----------

